# READ THIS*** ATKINS DIET CURED MY IBS***



## 356conv (May 31, 2000)

I posted back in January about starting the Atkins low carb diet and the effects of IBS were greatly eased. Happy to report that I have dropped 27 pounds (194 to 167) and my cholesterol has dropped about 30 points from 220's to 191!!! and I am now 99% IBS free!!! (the 1% is when i overload on carbs) best of all I am in the maintenance part of Atkins or moderate carbs and have eliminated almost all my IBS symptoms. I have lost so many inches off my waist that I am wearing clothes I could not fit in for years! and this "diet" except for the first week or two is so simple it isn't even like a diet. I originally wanted to get down to 180 but that was so easy, then 175 was so easy, as was 170 now I plan on getting down to 165 (I race go karts and less weight helps me go faster). I had tried several medicines etc. but none helped until Atkins now after 15 years I AM IBS FREE!!!!! Please don't believe all the naysayers who say this is an unhealthy diet. You can eat lots of the same stuff you eat now, just eat chicken and fish and not red meat and this is unhealthy? give it a try!!! the first two weeks are hard but after that.... IBS free!!!!Phil


----------



## Redfern (Mar 14, 2001)

I'm glad to hear your good news but I did not read your original post. Were you C or D?


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

Me too first I got my IBS 100% under control with a combination of caltrate, oregamax, flaxseed and acidophilus then I went on Atkins and that cinched it I have been symptom free for well over a year. I had had IBS D for 9 1/2 years prior to that. I agree the diet is easy and healthy too once you reabh maintenance there are many locarb products now on the market and wonderful websites with creative lo carb receipies...Makes it a cinch to stay on...------------------ï¿½ï¿½ wherever you go there you are


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2001)

Phil,Congratulations. That must feel wonderful. I have a question. What is the Atkins diet. Is it the 5-day miracle diet?? Let me know if you can. It sounds wonderful. Although, I don't know how I could cut out carbs. I'm not even sure if they trigger my ibs. It doesn't seem as though they do but maybe that's why I get myself in trouble sometime?Glad to hear someone is doing well!!!!Kristi


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Good for you! I was going to try the Atkins diet but I went on his website and found that there are four things nobody starting the diet should have. I have three of them. Oh, well.------------------*JennT*


----------



## 356conv (May 31, 2000)

I had IBS (D) for about 15 years to varing degrees- ok to terrible. The best way to find out about the Atkins died is to go to the web site just type in "Atkins" I only went on the diet because my wife did to loose some weight after having 3 kids. I am 38 and am not in bad shape but I figured she would stay on the diet more if I were also on it too. she has lost 20 lbs. Neither has done any excercise yet. I plan on walking to firm up and loose the last 5 lbs. I don't know what my trigger food was maybe sugar, bread or fruit? I have added all back in small amounts and feel good.Phil


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I wouldn't say I am on the atkin's diet, but I have taken on the diet of eating protein and vegetables. I know atkin's diet won't let you eat certain fruits, but I still keep some fruits in my diet, like papaya and pears.The only bread i ever eat is in the morning, I have to have my bran cereal because I suffer from constipation. But, that is the only bread I will have. The rest is protein and veggies and I have felt AMAZING!!!! I was able to travel and stick with the diet and not slip. So, I would suggest to anyone to try this form of eating. It really makes you feel good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2001)

Phil, This is a new twist for me... to hear about the Atkins diet. I have a high energy job and thought that I needed carbs for energy. I love breads! Hamburger also fits in so well to my grocery budget. I'm willing to give Atkins a try. P.S. I also am a racer. I race a 4 cylinder car. I need the weight on the left side!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2001)

Hi Phil, So glad to hear it worked for you too. I've been touting low-carb eating since it cured me too - last July. I got yelled at so much because the diet was "unhealthy" that I just gave up posting. I too started with Atkins and now eat small amounts of everything with the emphasis veggies and fruits for my carbs. Keep up the good work!Carlene


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

have you been tested for celiac? I think a 99% reduction of IBS symptoms by diet suggests either an allergy or an intolerance, although maybe I'm stating the obvious there lol.


----------



## FoodAllergyMom (Apr 16, 2001)

So what do you eat on the Atkins diet?


----------



## Bill56 (Apr 21, 2000)

I tried the Atkins diet a few years ago and my ibs-d symptons got better. I also lost weight. I was concerned about the fat intake and the lack of complex carbs so I went off it. The ibs-d symptoms came back. There are two other variations on this type of diet. One is Sugar Busters, which allows high fiber carbs. The other is The Caveman Diet by Elaine Gotchell (check spelling). She explains why we were not meant to eat refined carbs. Looks like I'll have to re-visit these as I've been spending a lot of time in the bathroom these days. Hope this works for all who try.


----------



## awcfly (Apr 15, 2001)

The Adkins diet is a very low carbohydrate diet, originally developed for Dr. Adkins' heart disease patients in order to keep cholesterol levels down.What can you eat? Meats, vegetables, anything without carbohydrates (i.e. sugars and starches), in quantities as large as you wish to consume.This diet flys in in the face of other diet plans where you count and reduce your intake of calories in general or fat grams. In the Adkins diet, you pretty much starve your body of carbohydrates, which forces down the level of glucose in the bloodstream. This, in turn, forces your body to break down fat in order to survive. The most immediate possible side effect of the diet is Ketosis, which is a problem caused by excess ketones in the bloodstream, a byproduct of the breakdown of fat. So therefore you should do this under the guidance of a Dr., particularly if you are especially overweight. Be prepared for the Dr. to tell you not to do it.A co-worker of mine went on the Adkins diet, and is the only person I've ever met who actually lost substantial amounts of weight on a diet. It was quite unbelievable how fast he lost weight over the course of perhaps 1.5 months.This diet requires self-discipline, because carbohydrates are in many, many foods that people enjoy eating. He reported that he never felt at all deprived of food, only deprived of certain types of food.Theoretically, I suppose, this diet is more like that eaten by our distant ancestors. It was not until the last few thousand years that large quantities of grains were grown as staple foods. It is only in the last 50 years or so that sugar has been put into just about every conceivable food item we eat.The relationship to IBS would be somewhat unclear, unless your IBS is caused by an intolerance to certain carbohydrate foods, which some posters here have indicated.


----------



## awcfly (Apr 15, 2001)

A 2nd thought on the relationship between IBS and the Adkins diet:If you almost completely eliminate carbohydrates from your diet, this would produce a marked change in the population of bacteria in your digestive tract. (Just as in my bloated cow analogy in a separate post.) It is therefore conceivable that such a change in intestinal flora could produce an improvement in IBS symptoms, which presumably would be permanent until the diet changed again.


----------



## Bunny (Jan 6, 2000)

Dear Phil,Thanks for the info. I have not had time to go on the BB for quite some time, but I was just considering going on a high protein diet and cutting out carbs after a particularly horrible and stressful week. I just hope I'll be able to stick to it. Maybe it's just fate that made me open up the BB today. I take it as a good sign.


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

> quote:therefore conceivable that such a change in intestinal flora could produce an improvement in IBS symptoms


Or that just not feeding them in the first place reduces gas and therefor IBS symptoms. Is there something beyond reducing gas you believe "good" bacteria do to reduce IBS symptoms?


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

Beach, just to clarify, this diet is NOT for everyone. Most Americans could stand to lose a few pounds. I am dangerously underweight, and I have bloating and gas problems. Clearly, I don't need a diet that causes weight loss. Some people may have kidney or liver problems; they must stay on a low-protein diet. There are probably many other health problems or conditions in which people should not try this type of diet. However, if the individual feels okay with it, and they have no health problems besides IBS, it may be an option.


----------



## awcfly (Apr 15, 2001)

To Ugh,Yes, a variety of bacteria in the gut that processes a particular component of the free food supply moving through the intestines would at least partially die off if the supply is reduced.One can imagine the digestion of carbohydrates possibly producing more gas than digestion of proteins or fats. As in the bloated cow example, though, any abrupt change in diet could produce more gas, because of the bacteria being inappropriate to the food supply.IBS can be at least partially an immune system disorder, as it is in folks like myself with food allergies. When you think about what the immune system in the GI tract has to do, it's a very difficult job. It has to detect and react to bacterial invasions, but only to those strains of bacteria that are not normally supposed to be there. It has to leave untouched those helpful bacteria that are digesting food for you.A life-threatening infection by the e. coli bacteria, for example, commonly called food poisoning, is actually just a different strain of e. coli than those normally present in the intestine.When a "bad" bacteria is detected, the response of the immune system is to send in the antibodies, the macrophages and other defenses. It also triggers the GI tract to flush itself out with diarrhea before the well fed army of bacteria explodes in population and overwhelms the immune system.So it is conceivable that a change in diet, which produces a change in bacteria populations in the colon, could also change the constipation/diarrhea/gas production situation in the colon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2001)

To reiterate - low carb does NOT mean NO carbs! I eat carbs, just don't eat a lot of bread, pasta and refined carbs, AND when I told my doctor I was eating low-carb NOT Atkins - he said great - so was he! He lost weight and said the eating plan is fine. There have been no long term studies showing any bad side effects.


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

You know before I started Atkins I had taken oregamax for a number of months which is a natural anti-fungal anti-bacteria. I had read about it here on this bulletin board actually a few years ago. By the time I started the lo carb diet my D was almost non existant but since being on lo carbs a year ago April 9th actually I take no medicine anymore at least for my intestines I do take BP meds. So there might be a lot to the bacteria theory plus I think the no sugar was a major factor. ------------------ï¿½ï¿½ wherever you go there you are


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

I was wondering if it is possible to eat low-carb (or no-carb) without losing weight. I am about 5'9" and weight 130 lbs. on a good day. I am very interested in trying the Atkins diet but I am afraid that i would lose too much weight. Does anyone know any more about this??? I have checked out the book from my library but haven't gotten around to reading it yet. Is the book helpful??? Or is it a waste of my time?Thanks for any info anyone might be able to share!Kim


----------



## 356conv (May 31, 2000)

The Atkins diet works by eating very low carbs (20 grams) the first two weeks so your body is tricked into thinking you are starving and it starts to burn fat. This is the hard part because I loved bread and a bag of popcorn at night, lots of sodas etc. Just by giving these up and other bad eating habits I was guareenteed of losing weight. There were lots of naysayers out there who were experts-"the diet is unhealthy" or "I was on Atkins and I gained it all back and so will you." Just ignore these people. My intentions of starting the Atkins diet was so my wife would keep on a diet (she is 35 ane after 3 kids needed to loose about 30 pounds and has lost about 20 lbs) When I found out how easy the diet is and it cured my IBS I decided to stay on it. After the first two weeks, I lost 10 lbs the first and a couple more the second, you go into the maintenance phase where you add back carbs until you are at equaliribum. The best part about Atkins is I can eat whatever i want for a day or two and then go back to low carbs and not gain any weight. The people who go on Atkins and gain it all back are not following the diet. If you gain back 5 or more lbs you are supposed to go back to the first part of the diet. Those who gain it all back do so because once they loose the weight they go right back to their poor eating habits. The Atkins diet does not have to be unhealthy. Sure if you eat bacon eggs and steak for every meal it will be unhealthy. I ate a salad for lunch and maybe chicken or fish and a salad for dinner, with a few vegitables. I still weigh myself daily and if i gain a pound or two i will eat less carbs that day. I have added some bread back (sometimes lots of bread) but i just try to limit my carbs. Give it a try you have nothing to loose and everything to gain. Kcarbs- you can probably go on Atkins and not loose weight or just gain back any weight you loose in the first two weeks.Racinann- what kind of car do you race? I am in PCA and getting over IBS may kick start my racing career. I have a 59 356, hence 356conv. I live in no. va and go to lots of PCA functions. Carlene- I remember you when I first brought this topic up. Has adding fruits esp. citrus brought back any ill effects?Ugh- What is celiac?Bunny- give Atkins a shot! The first two weeks are haard especially if you are around food alot. I work two jobs so it was easier for me to not think about eating. if you can get through the first two weeks you can slowly add back some carbs and still loose weight. that is the beauty of AtkinsPhil


----------



## poopsalot (Aug 30, 2000)

Hi, Phil. I'm ibs-d but it is pretty quiet these days.I followed Atkins a few years ago and did very well on it; lost lots of weight and had virtually no d. But like any diet, if you stop following it the weight (and symptoms) can and usually do come back. The thing is to find a 'diet' and make it your diet for life. My problem with Atkins is that I'm such a chocolate-lover and just couldn't find anything to satisfy that craving which was also low in carbs. So my question is addressed to Atkins followers who are also choco-holics: How do you get satisfying chocolate on this diet? I truly did follow the rules but the cravings just did not subside.Thanks. -teresa


----------



## 356conv (May 31, 2000)

TeresaJust stick to the diet and eat your chocolate. As long as you are not eating pounds of it every day. I could go months without any chocolate, and then eat a bunch and then none for weeks. I did raid my kids easter basket though. I think if it is not in the house or visible I don't even miss itPhil


----------



## JillAnn (Jan 19, 1999)

Hello Phil!Congratulations on your success with the Atkins Diet and your IBS symptoms!I have been doing the "Protien Power" diet for about six weeks and have been doing really well. I can't claim the success that you have, as I'm not sticking to the 30 carbs a day, but I have cut out bread, pasta, chips (














) fruits (except berries) and sugar (no regular soda). I also have had a great reduction in my IBS symptoms, which weren't so bad to begin with or I wouldn't have tried the diet. But I am IBS C and I thought that I would be in misery by cutting out beans (my favorite) and other fiber/carb filled foods, but surpizingly, I eat a lot of salad and a lot of broccoli and I haven't really had a problem at all!!!I don't know how much I've lost, ( I don't own a scale) but I know that I've lost some. My body looks better and I can wear a lot of the clothes I couldn't even get buttoned this winter!














I find it interesting that you say that you occasionally eat carb-filled stuff and do OK. I was wondering what the effects of a "carb binge" would be. I have been so good for six weeks and last night I at about an entire basked of tortilla chips by myself! I don't know what happened, I think I lost control! But I'm back on track today!AGain, Congrats and I wanted you to know that there is another IBSer/Low-Carber out here!!!Oh, I found a peanut butter/"chocolate" protien bar at the grocery store that is tolerable and edible if I dont' want to "cheat" and I want something dessert-like!Good luck!Jill


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

I think you all our on to somthing here. I just started a new job so my IBS is prety bad now, but before I had it under control using a form of the Atkins diet. No starchy foods except corn tortillas. M&M's were tolerated in small amounts also. hopfully I'll get over the new job jitters and find the diet to be helpful again. I also have been wondering about why it works and have come to the same conclusions ( or guesses) as many of you have. Its a bacteria thing.


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

awcfly, I agree that certian bacteria would be "underfed" etc... but I still think the benefits of these diets have more to do with just not eating complex carbs that can be turned into gas rather than any long term die off of certian bacteria. The benefits from these diets are usually seen rather quickly. I was reading a book about probiotics recently, and it is really amazing how quickly these critters can regenerate.


> quote:IBS can be at least partially an immune system disorder, as it is in folks like myself with food allergies.


If you have a true food allergy then that isn't IBS. I also have never heard of IBS being linked with the immune system. What are you allergic to? Were you tested for that?


> quote:Ugh- What is celiac?


It's an allergy to gluten. Gluten is in a lot of things, especially carbs. There's a blood test for it.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2001)

Hi Phil,Haven't noticed any ill effects from adding fruit. I don't eat TOO much, either OJ or 1/2 a grapefruit with breakfast and maybe an apple or banana after lunch, but not every day. I drink coffee with breakfast too! The main thing I love about eating low carb is getting rid of all that horrid gas! Keep up the good work.Carlene


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2001)

Hi Phil,Have not been on the BB for a very long time, mainly because everytime I brought up this diet, I was blasted along with all the other believers. My daughter was so extremely ill, she did not work for 1 year. Her IBS developed into Myofascial Pain Syndrome, FM, Endometrosis, Mitral Valve Prolapse etc. etc. and so many more symptoms. She was SO bad her life consisted of crawling out of bed to eat, sitting up for a little while and then going back to bed. When she moved home in this condition, I was petrified. I didn't have a clue what to do with her. Her doctors were absolutely no help, they just said, it's a chronic condition, learn to live with it. Thank heavens, I had been on the Atkins' diet and had read his book. So, I just told her, okay, we will start with the IBS, we did and her first week on it was hell. She is only a little tiny thing, weighs around a 100 lbs. She lost 6 lbs. in the first week, no, she was not trying to lose weight but had terrible diarrhea, but hey, she was living on pepto bismol so what was another week. After 1 week, it was amazing, her IBS symptoms were totally under control and within 3 months with the help of a massage therapist, her Myofascial Pain Syndrome/FM was under control and she could again join the land of the living. The support meetings for the FM were pathetic, just a bunch of people moaning and groaning who refused to listen to someone who was cured.What is so very interesting is that I have another daughter who is a medical professional who works at a hospital and she gave me some literature. A Dr. Jessup did a study back in 1990 and she reports that nearly 90% of her 1324 FM and Chronic Fatigue syndrome patients tested positive for yeast infections (87%tongue or mouth, 83% stool, 30% parasites). 70% had been on the pill for 3 years or more and 63% had a craving for sugar. Her patients rerported the following symptoms well before the onset of FM/CFS: premenstrual symptoms 90%IBS 89%recurrent childhood ear, nose and throat infections 89%Constant gas or bloating 80%endometriosis 65%constipation 58%sleep problems 1%Also 75% of FMS/CFS patients had Mitral Valve Prolapse vs. 15% of the general population.Okay, I know a lot of you don't have all the other things, but unfortunately, I believe they are all connected. The Atkins Diet controls the yeast problem, that's why I'm sure it worked so well for my daughter.Also, for the chocolate lover, it usually means you have a magnesium deficiency. If you have diarrhea though, you need to take only enough magnesium as your bowels can tolerate.This same hospital report mentioned that under the title of symptoms and diseases of Mineral Deficiencies, they mention Magnesium, and some of it's deficiency symptoms are Constipation ( IBS symptom right?) Mitral Valve Prolapse, Muscle weakness, cramps and spasms, depression, etc, etc.Also, yeast problems have a lot of side effects that are so similar to IBS that many people could have that and NOT IBS at all.I apologize for going on and on here but my daughter is doing so well now and is so happy, she is living a whole new life and has all her energy back. I am just SO HAPPY there are others here having success with this diet. All I can say to you, is do not listen to the naysayers, THE ATKINS DIET WORKS, and I myself have none of the above problems but it makes me feel a whole lot better when I follow it. Do not LISTEN to those who say it is bad for you, what is bad for you is eating things that have given you those symptoms. If you only have IBS, be thankful, because you could end up with so many more problems and if you take care of the IBS now, you will avoid all the extra heartache.So, Phil, congratulations on your success and thank you for posting this, I have found it so frustrating in the past to put this info forth and then be totally jumped on by a bunch of people who obviously have not found the answer and have nothing better to offer.Casey


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Well not so sure about the "Atkins Diet" per se, but don't believe in knocking what others have found helpful for them. Though do think some of the touted low-carb, high protien diets are too extreme. However have read Donna Aston's "Fat or Fiction" & "Body Business" which doesn't go to extreme's & explains why, with good researched info, her eating programme works, so prepared to give her version a try. Cut the sugars & flour based products; cut the processed foods etc., & eat "real food", the kind that nature provided before humankind starting mucking it about.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2001)

Cured? How about "held at bay?' You may very well have scotched the snake, but not killed it. In any event, huzzah! If it works for you. But you still, no doubt, are prone to certain trigger foods. And as long as you stay on your particular diet, they are held at bay. Great to hear of a happy ending!------------------Jim


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I cannot tolerate this diet. I read the book, and tried the diet on three separate occasions. Each time I ended up with worse than usual D. I'm glad it worked for you.AZ


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2001)

Hello just thought I'd write and say I read this post last week looked up the diet on the net and this is my third day today. I am so much better! Every day I would wake up and have diarrhea for the first two hours and wind all day especially at night my belly would just rumble and keep me awake but not for the last two nights and in the morning just go once and thats it just eating meat cheese veg no fruits ,grains, or sugar. I feel really calm as well hope others will try it to.


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

I hope this won't be considered an advertisement or such but I had a friend who actually went to Dr Atkins himself a number of years ago, she said he actually stressed vitamins and essential oils as a major part of his diet. She said she did very well when she took the vitamins he recommended and felt great. Anyway today I went to GNC and bought a months worth they come pre packet each days worth. I'll let you know if I feel better on them Anyway I noticed a poster previously said IBS is probably only held at bay, I'll agree with that. I actually had a colonoscopy about a year after the D stopped it was actually scarier not to have it anymore so I got checked out. I have numerous digestive problems including a hiatal hernia, diverticulites and a bad gall bladder but have had almost no problems since on the lo carbs... P.S. While getting the vitamins I also bought a locarb 3 1/2 gms lemon cheescake bar it was yummy I am going back for more later.... ------------------ï¿½ï¿½ wherever you go there you are


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2001)

Just a quickie to let you know a LOT of different companies make low carb bars so check around. Atkins bars are very expensive. If you have a Trader Joe's near you they generally have 3 or 4 different kinds. Also, I've lately found them at Wal-Mart. I always carry a bar with me in case I get hungry so I won't be tempted to stop and eat junk before I can get home to eat something good for me. I like the lemon cheesecake flavor but LOVE the chococlate raspberry!Carlene


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2001)

I am very curious about the Atkins diet. I can't find it listed anywhere. What can a person munch on? I'm a cracker, cereal, pretzel snacker. I have cut down on my carbs for the past few days and I do feel better. I'm hesitant to say something works because I've tried EVERYTHING for IBS D.356conv I race in what is called the Hornet Division...4 cylinder cars that are suppose to be stock...lots of drivers cheat. our division races once a month on a 1/4 mile track. Last year I was the only woman..this year there are 3 of us. I did pretty well last Sat. What a rush!!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2001)

ShowBiz and others have objected to my using the word "cured". Please let me clear that up. My daughter considers herself "cured" of Fibromyalgia and Myofascial Pain Syndrome and frankly I just like her positive attitude towards it, however, as far as her IBS goes, she will be the first to tell you, she will never be cured of that, like you said, she just "keeps it at bay" also. The nice thing is that now SHE is in control, not the IBS.As far as AZmom1 is concerned, it would have been so easy for my daughter to quit that first week too, her success came after being on it faithfully for 1 week, some people go through 4 days of hell, others none at all, however, it says right in Dr. Atkins book, that the more you suffer at the beginning, the more improvement you will have later and it indicates that you obviously had a serious problem with your prior diet. My daughter is a tiny thing and does not need to diet but she had horrible diarrhea and lost 6 lbs. and spent her week on Pepto Bismol. However, the second week she felt like a whole new person, she could not believe the difference. So, if you feel you can not tolerate the diet the first week, AZmom1, do not give up, you could be one of those people it would benefit the most.Bananas, congratulations, you held in there during your diarrhea problems and now it's working for you. I can't believe how many people have told me, oh, the Atkins' Diet doesn't work, I can't tolerate it, only to know that those people would have been successful if they had stuck to it like you did. Good for you.Casey


----------



## awcfly (Apr 15, 2001)

Reply to Ugh,"If you have a true food allergy then that isn't IBS."I must have missed the IBS indoctrination camp where this supposed truism was declared.Given that nobody really knows the complete process by which IBS operates, and given that there is no biochemical test for IBS, nor a standard treatment, how can anyone make a statement like that?If you have read MikeLomotil's posts, he goes very deep into the intricate relationship between the immune system in the GI tract, the bacterial populations in the GI tract, and the autonomic nervous system which controls the GI tract. These all interact to produce the colon spasms that cause pain plus C and D.For many years I had the very difficult-to-live-with classic IBS-C/D symptoms: Alternating bouts of constipation and diarrhea, with associated lower left abdominal pain. I also had stabbing upper abdominal pain on other occasions.I was diagnosed with IBS by a GP and later by a Gastroenterologist.I was helped tremendously by Amitriptyline, the anti-depressant which goes by several trade names. Now why would a simple food allergy be affected by an anti-depressant? This does not make sense.My problems have been completely solved by eliminating three allergens from the diet: egg albumin, oranges, and caffeine. The egg albumin and orange allergies were confirmed by skin tests as a child. However, I only have a standard "allergic reaction" (during the hour after ingesting it) to caffeine, and only in high doses. But I get IBS symptoms from all three, delayed by 12-18 hours from ingestion.My recommendation, following the American Medical Association, is that anyone with IBS keep a detailed diary of food eaten and symptoms experienced. Then try to trace back 12+ hours to find a consistent pattern related to specific food(s). If I had done this, I would have been spared years of trouble, a hospital ER visit, and numerous medical bills.You may not turn up anything with this strategy, but on the other hand it only costs a little time each day.My chief suspicion would point towards caffeine, since this is a nervous system stimulant which would take an already spasm-prone autonomic nervous system in exactly the wrong direction. I view caffeine and amitriptyline as more or less opposing pharmaceuticals.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally if an organic cause for the symptoms can be found it isn't IBS. IBS is defined as someone who has certain symptoms for which no organic explaination explains the symptoms. For example if you were found to have Celiac disease, Celiac disease explains the IBS-like symptoms that you have.Overt food allergies are differnt from the food intolerance problems that Mike NL talks about.If the only thing you have is overt, classic food allergies and not eating those foods means you are 100% better than you have food allergies.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## 356conv (May 31, 2000)

I am very curious about the Atkins diet. I can't find it listed anywhere. Just type in "atkins" in the address line and hit go... What can a person munch on? I bought a 2.5 lb summer sausage at the Safeway and cheese. I eat these when i get the urge to snack. As for crackers, cereal, pretzels etc. these all have carbs. But pork rinds don't. I could eat a bag in one sitting. Once you cut snacks out you don't miss them as much. I have substituted diet drinks but really don't miss snacking that much. I think some was mental-just eating to be eating not because i was really hungry. I used to snack almost immedieately after dinner. 356conv I race in what is called the Hornet Division...4 cylinder cars that are suppose to be stock...lots of drivers cheat. our division races once a month on a 1/4 mile track. Last year I was the only woman..this year there are 3 of us. I did pretty well last Sat. What a rush!!Congrats. Is this SCCA racing? are the cars late model ie. dodge neons etc. Phil


----------



## Ronin (Mar 17, 2001)

Does this work for ibs-c to?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends. Some people do get constipated on it, particularly if they do not eat enough vegetables and thus eat very little fiber.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

> quote:I must have missed the IBS indoctrination camp where this supposed truism was declared.


No problem, that's why I pointed it out to you. I didn't remember seeing you at camp. I think it's a good idea that people know what IBS is and what it isn't (or at the least what it isn't), because it helps treat it. The more things you can find that can be diagnosed that are not IBS the better, because usually the treatments for those things (like allergies, which is not IBS) is a lot more effective and known than the stuff they have to treat IBS. That's why I point it out, not to make you angry.


> quote:Given that nobody really knows the complete process by which IBS operates, and given that there is no biochemical test for IBS, nor a standard treatment, how can anyone make a statement like that?


How about because it's true. Actually, in all seriousness, I only pointed it out because like I said, I think it makes tackling IBS easier.


> quote:If you have read MikeLomotil's posts, he goes very deep into the intricate relationship between the immune system in the GI tract, the bacterial populations in the GI tract, and the autonomic nervous system which controls the GI tract. These all interact to produce the colon spasms that cause pain plus C and D.


Again, I don't believe that that is true. I haven't read Mike's posts recently, but all those things do not need to interact to cause spasms. Someone might get nervous and have spasms for example.. there doesn't have to be anything going on with bacteria or the immune system.


> quote:My problems have been completely solved by eliminating three allergens


That's all I was saying, that you have an allergy, not IBS. Why do you still think you have IBS???


> quote:I only have a standard "allergic reaction" (during the hour after ingesting it) to caffeine, and only in high doses. But I get IBS symptoms from all three, delayed by 12-18 hours from ingestion.


Are you sure you aren't getting intolerances and triggers, etc, mixed up with allergies? Caffeine is a drug and can cause lots of bowel problems and other things without being something you're allergic to.I'm glad you found something that works for you and agree with you that anyone who hasn't kept a food diary should.


----------



## me3 (Jul 21, 2000)

I have also found this diet effective. I went on it cause my husband was doing it and my IBS got way better. I have problems staying on it because of the dynamics of our household - stuck between my husband on Atkins diet and my daughter, the vegan. Whine, whine...Just a word of caution, though. My husband used this diet as an excuse for very bad eating habits. While I was eating tuna salads for lunch and white chicken meat for dinner, he was eating sausages, salamis, cold cuts, regular hamburger meat, nuts, greasy this, fatty that, etc. Now it seems his work phyical shows his cholesterol level is WAY UP THERE and he has get it down asap. I did try to tell him but he thought he knew better.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

If not eating carbs or bread is helping you I would get a blood test for celiac disease (gluten intolerance). My mom has it. Many doctors confuse ibs w/ celiac before taking blood.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2001)

Hello again, I'm on my sixth day now and would almost say I am cured, touch wood!It's half past ten in the morning and I haven't visited the bathroom once today and this is the first time since I can't remember when. Thank you for posting about this diet and to anyone thinking of trying it please do give it a go. It really has worked for me.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2001)

hello I am on my sixth day of this diet and still feeling very well, also my mouth is in much better shape without all those carbs none of that furrry stuff stuck on the teeth and no first thing in the morning breath either.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2001)

I am very interested in the Atkins diet. I am going to have a look at it. My IBS is not very controled yet..useless doctors!! They will not test me, they told me i'd find out on my own what irritated me, great more agony. This is my first time here and it's nice to know that there are other people who suffer.


----------

